# 1st Buck with my Bow!



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

congrats on a sweet buck


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice buck,Congrats!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations!! What a beautiful buck. Isn't it the most awesome feeling ever. Got my first buck this season too.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrate to you!


----------



## Hunter255 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow Congrats. Nice Buck


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome!! I can tell he is an old old buck!! Mature bucks like that aren't easy to take with a bow!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

CONGRATS TO YA!!!!! Way to go!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## ARthumper (Sep 7, 2010)

Id say you started with a BIG bang! Congrats on the mature Texas buck.


----------



## ShootnPassion (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you for your comments! Yes....I'm feeling pretty good.....expecially since I passed on him last year! Good things come to those that wait!!! lol! Thanks again!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats on your first buck and a nice one at that!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Graybeard62 (Jun 14, 2007)

Great Buck and Great Job,you should be proud>


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on a gorgeous harvest!!!!!!! You must be so proud! You certainly look the part!


----------



## Caboose (Nov 3, 2010)

Congratulations.... That is an awesome buck.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thats a nice one for sure.:thumbs_up


----------



## kidsRN (Jan 9, 2007)

Kudos! Great lookin' fella!!!


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

ShootnPassion said:


> View attachment 945346
> Got my first buck with my bow Sunday evening! I started bowhunting last season and was able to harvest a doe. We call this buck Goose.....I passed on him last year because *we wanted to see if he would get any bigger*.....he didn't, so I took him. He's 5.5 yrs old, 9pt, 184lbs, and 130B&C. He ran about 80 yards.....what a rush!


Geez, not big enough? I'd love to see what your definition of "any bigger" is lol  Great job on an awesome buck!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Wow.. That is a nice one! Congrats!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on a great first buck!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Woo Hoo! I hope some day to feel your excitment. What a awesome photo!


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice buck! I bet that was an amazing rush! Congrats!!:thumbs_up


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice Buck,, ConGrats....


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Congrats to you! Its very cool that you have some history with him and I love all the knobbly looking stuff around the bases/main beams.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Nice Buck!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

congrats on a big buck


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

*Awesome!!!*

Superb...Congrats!!!! :RockOn:


----------

